

Hate FB? Hate it enough to spend $9k? Web country club built for the rich - jacquesm
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/09/16/got_9000_to_burn_join_the_social_network_for_the_hoi_polloi/

======
cr3ative
Is this not what A Small World is?

~~~
ja27
Right or BestOfAllWorlds.

[http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2012-08/28/best-of-
all-w...](http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2012-08/28/best-of-all-worlds)

------
cphoover
This is the douchiest thing I've ever heard of.

------
notjustanymike
Woop, and it's gone down. That was quick.

------
sgberlin
It's just a buddypress installation.

~~~
corobo
Yup. They don't even seem to be trying to hide it much either
[https://netropolitan.club/](https://netropolitan.club/) \- blatantly the
standard WordPress login page with custom login icon or similar plugin
installed

> As for security, Touchi-Peters claims the site was coded tightly.

Not a bash against WordPress but it's a bit cheeky to make it look like he
hand coded the thing himself

~~~
notjustanymike
I'm pretty sure a simple jQuery slider isn't going to protect the site from
bots either.

